# Welche "dünnen" Knieschützer?



## selima (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst Mal Respekt an euch Ladies! Ist ja Wahnsinn was ihr so alles mit den Bikes macht und erlebt, echt Klasse! Ich steh erst ganz am Anfang 

Also:
Wäre auf der Suche nach Knieschützern/Knieprotektoren, die sich anziehen lassen, ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen, und die wenn möglich dünn bzw. unauffällig sind...
Sie brauchen auch gar nicht einen maximalen Schutz bieten, da ich noch keine schweren Sachen fahre. 
Möchte aber trotzdem bei doch langsam steigendem Gelände-Schwierigkeitslevel einen gewissen Schutz haben.
Auf den meisten eurer Lady-Bilder sehe ich Protektoren, die eher in die Kategorie "Maximalschutz" passen, die mir aber optisch nicht zusagen, die meisten davon kann man auch nicht komplett öffnen... 
Ich weiß... die Optik sollte grad beim Schutz außen vor sein.... aber ehrlich, ich schau mit den groben Dingern echt schlimm aus... :-(  (POC, POC 2.0, IXS Flow und irgendein Oneal, etc.).
Manche meiner bisher anprobierten Protektoren produzieren obendrein einen gewissen "Knackwurst-Eindruck", und das obwohl die Größe passte und ich eigentlich durchschnittlich gebaut bin...

Vielleicht kennt ja eine von euch hier den ultimativen ladytauglichen, optisch dezenten, doch schutzbietenden, hinten offenen Wahnsinns-Knieprotektor für "Durchschnitts-Mit-Freund-Fahrengeh-MTB-Mädls"?? *g*

Auf meiner Suche bin ich bisher bei denen hängengeblieben:
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,216;product=48244
Sind dies die einzigen in der Art? Gibts ähnliche? Taugen die was? Sind doch eher teuer oder?

Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar. Bin auch gerne belehrbar, sollten meine Ansprüche und Vorstellungen absolut dämlich oder nicht praktikabel sein. Stehe ja erst am MTB-Anfang...

Also vielen Dank schonmal für Tipps, Ratschläge und eure Geduld. Und sorry dass der Beitrag so lang wurde.

glg aus Kärnten


----------



## Bettina (5. März 2014)

Also ich finde meine 661 mit EVO-Schaum oder d30 dezent, nur kann man die nicht über die Schuhe ziehen. Die zieh ich einmal an und fertig.  Dann brauch ich keine Knielinge mehr 
Die großen Krusten, die ich anziehe nachdem ich schon Schuhe anhabe, die trage ich nur noch selten, weil zu groß und zu unpraktisch. Aber die bieten einen kompletten Schutz, auch für die Schienbeine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (5. März 2014)

Google doch einfach mal "enduro mtb COM und dann den Namen des Scott Knieschützers" dann kommt ein testbericht. Kann leider mit der sch.....- ich muss es immerwieder sagen - neuen yforensofrware keinen link einfügen


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verbesserungen-im-forum.680548/
Auf Einstellungen klicken und Häkchen bei 'Rich-Text-Editor verwenden'
setzen, wenn es immer noch hakt in den Grundeinstellungen anderen
(Rich) Editor nehmen


----------



## Jocki (5. März 2014)

Race Face hat laut Webseite ein paar schlanke Modelle im Programm...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (6. März 2014)

Hi,
ich war auch auf der Suche nach leichten und dünnen Schützern für Knie und Ellbogen.
Nach etlichen "Fehlkäufen" dann endlich die verlinkten *Scott Tactic* Schützer gefunden..und gekauft.
Passt.Merkt man beim Fahren so gut wie gar nicht.Sehr angenehm.
Kann ich empfehlen !


----------



## HiFi XS (6. März 2014)

Ich habe Knieschutzer von G-Form und kann sie bestens empfehlen. Die sind super leicht, super bequem, faltbar und einfach zu verstauen. Die sind dazu effektiv und nuztlich, weil sie nicht rutschen, sehr gut sitzen , sehr dünn sind und weil ich sie tatsächlich trage und ich sie dann immer an habe. Die stören nicht beim bergauf fahren und ich kann sie den ganzen Tag tragen, auch im Sommer.

Die lassen sich allerdings nicht anziehen lassen, ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Trotzdem ein sehr guter. Ein 'Guide' beim LO Treffen am Ochsenkopf @franzam  hat mir die damals empfohlen - ich bin dafür dankbar!

Hier ein Link- die sind jetzt in Deutschland zu kaufen: http://www.physioroom.de/markenprodukte/g-form/g-form-sportschoner.html


----------



## selima (20. März 2014)

Hi!

Hab jetzt die Scott Tactic bestellt. Werde nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten berichten.

Außerdem hat mein Freund nun die IXS Flow, und die werde ich - trotz der "komischen" Optik zumindest mal testen... von der Größe her passen sie.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps,

schönen Abend


----------



## selima (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat etwas gedauert, sorry, aber schlussendlich bin ich fündig geworden:
O Neal Sinner Combo (http://www.bike24.de/p143299.html) 

Die sind hinten mit Klettverschlüssen versehen, und dadurch dass der Schienbein-Teil weich ist, lassen sie sich auch sehr klein machen und gut am/im Rucksack befestigen. Kann man  schön vor der Abfahrt anlegen ohne die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Und schwer sind sie auch nicht.

Leider konnte ich sie im Gelände noch nicht testen, werde aber dann berichten. Soweit sitzen sie gefühlsmäßig perfekt und dürften auch bei längeren Pedalierabschnitten nicht stören.

Jetzt kann ich mich mutiger und sicherer auf die Trails stürzen *g*

schönen Abend und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

lg aus Kärnten,


----------

